# Little bit of smokin....



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2011)

... today. I am doing Boston Butts today to serve next weekend for my folks' 60th anniversary. While at it I did ribs for dinner and a fattie for work next week.

















Sauced and ready to serve.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 15, 2011)

Incredible looking dinner
60 years? Now that is something to celebrate. Congratulations to them both.
Hope they and everyone else enjoys your dinner.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow.  That's it.  Wow.  Beautiful, Paymaster.

Congrats to your folks and their 60 years!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2011)

I told Shrek I was looking at Fattie Porn...


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I told Shrek I was looking at Fattie Porn...



Oh yeah.  "If lovin' meat is wrong, I don't wanna be right."


----------



## Timothy (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome photos, Paymaster! Smoked foods are a must in my life!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 16, 2011)

I will have you know that it is all your fault I have 2 rack sand a fatty in the smoker now...


Thank you.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome!  GREAT  JOB!

I think it's time for pulled pork sandwiches at our house....soon.

.40


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried to jump into the screen to get to your smoked meats.  I'm definitely gonna have to teach my kids how to mkae that stuff so they can serve it to me and DW on our 35th anniversary, or maybe for our next get-together, whatever the occasion.  Or, I'm just gonna have to find an excuse to do it myself, such as, "Hey, it's Tuesday.  What a great day to smoke some pork.", or "Wow, did you know that there are 52 weeks in a year.  What a great reason to fire up the gill!"

Paymaster, those look amazing.  can you say perfection?  Wow! Great job!  I think I could enter those in our local chili cook-off, and they would win 1rst place.  Who cares if the event is supposed to feature chili.

Seeeeeeya' Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 16, 2011)

Those look amazing. Excellent work!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job on the butts and that Fatie looks so good.


----------

